# Elecsol phone number anyone?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, the phone number Elecsol give on their web site is an 0800 number. I am in Germany and cannot ring an 0800 number. I have tried the Elecsol web site and can find no other numbers, they don't seem to answer emails. I have tried 00448..... and 00800.........., neither works. I have tried saynoto0870 and they do not have an alternative.

Ideas or numbers welcome. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Alan,

0044 1244 281 020

and 0044 7967 199 842

Good luck ......

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You beat me to it DABs.

They were engaged when I phoned - must have been you they were talking to.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Several firms supply Elecsol batteries; perhaps if you phoned one of them they would have a suppliers number you get get through with ? Or Elecsol have a fax number on their website- can you fax them ?

They also are on Skype - the same 0800 number-but I think you can use that worldwide on Skype.

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks all. I could have tried Skype but where I am my connection is very slow so it is a bit garbled (back at Klusserath DaveB, wow it's hot here). Regards, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I gather from the Elecsol man he's now got through to you....! Hope all is OK.

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Update, just rang Elocsol and got a very stroppy guy (child screaming in the background) who said he had just told five guys they would be delivered on Monday and why was I ringing too?

I expect that under the circumstances I might be a bit frazzled too, still it didn't seem very professional.

Thanks to all those who rang asking for a number, could there really have been five of you? Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Thanks to all those who rang asking for a number, could there really have been five of you? Alan.


He told me 15 .

G


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Alan he is always like that. Very rude. A friend sent me photo's of the wharehouse he uses it looks abandoned.

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It is a pity he is annoyed but if he answered his emails there would have been no need for any phone calls.

Thanks again, the power and immediacy of MHF is impressive, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was only No. 2, and he was none too friendly with me. 8O

Complained that "_some other bloke_" (that would be DABs! :lol: ) had just asked the same question, then slammed the phone down as I was in mid-sentence trying to say thanks for his trouble! 8O

I told him I was calling in response to a forum request, so it shouldn't have surprised him if a couple of others did the same.

What a great opportunity for some positive PR which would have taken only minutes of his time and possibly resulted in a load of sales. :roll:

That crosses Elecsol batteries off my list. :roll:

Dave 

P.S. I would have edited Alan's title at once if the Elecsol chap had been civil - just so he would not be pestered with calls.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The web site looks very professional. The price for four 125ah, two for me and two for a friend, delivered to Germany is excellent in comparison to the prices here in Germany, at least 30% less delivered. 

The delivery is by courier so I had expected an email to let me know when they had been dispatched and with luck a tracking number as is normal with courier deliveries. None of that happened. They are being delivered to my friends home address here and he wanted to plan for the weekend so needed a delivery date or a least an indication so he could be at home to take delivery. Mind you that would apply to anyone anywhere unless there is always someone at home, Alan.


----------

